# What would you charge?



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Got a call for this lot today, its my chiropractor. His plower sold the business and the new guy went up on price. So hes after me to see what i would charge for it. he said the guy before would come twice maximum for a cost that i wont give you guys. and if he had to come a third time he'd charge for it. Everything's push straight to the top.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Less then 50 bucks.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

his house is 6/10 from this location and its a small drive 4 cars big. the other guy was going both for $50 a push. seems pretty fair to me.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems low. House and small lot for possibly $12.50 per push each? If you're good with $50 for both fine, but why would you come back again for no charge? Is it your fault the snow keeps falling?


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Raymond S.;1540400 said:


> Seems low. House and small lot for possibly $12.50 per push each? If you're good with $50 for both fine, but why would you come back again for no charge? Is it your fault the snow keeps falling?


how did you come up with 12.50 a push?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I think he took my 50 bucks and divided it by 4 ,each place plowed twice.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

i gotcha. ok ya that makes sense then. id like the account, but im going to price it my way and see if he takes it. i know ill be more than his old plower for sure. i was going to throw 45$ per push for this lot and 30$ a push at his house.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

wilsonsground;1540412 said:


> i gotcha. ok ya that makes sense then. id like the account, but im going to price it my way and see if he takes it. i know ill be more than his old plower for sure. i was going to throw 45$ per push for this lot and 30$ a push at his house.[/QUOTE
> 
> i do $100 Min.. plow/salt, throw a small walk in..
> 
> Lager contracts we do a two step process, plow before 6am come back around noon for a touch up... one push price. Couldnt see doin that on a small lot, wouldnt make any $$$


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

get two estimates and call me in the morning


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Seasonal bid 1500 for both.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*What's the value to him?*

What's the value to him to get his patients in safely. They already have back injuries or something else wrong with them. Seems like a large risk on your end for $50.

The value of your service is worth more than that in my opinion.


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I gave him a price of 50$ per push for this location including one treatment at end of storm w 2" trigger. Anything under on call basis


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

grandview;1540539 said:


> Seasonal bid 1500 for both.


and bill the business!...tax deduction


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

leolkfrm;1541062 said:


> and bill the business!...tax deduction


I have a few of them,wait,did I just post that?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I would be ok with the $45 for the business and $30 for house. We have a $50 minimum for commercial and $35 for residential. The only thing I don't agree with is servicing a lot at the end of a storm for free. We will do "cleanup" as needed (if the county leaves a huge mess at the entrance for example.) It's stated in our contract that we will "Perform general cleanup of the lot to maintain an overall clean and safe appearance at a rate no less than 25% and no more than 75% of normal plowing rate." If I did seasonals I think $1500 would be good or both. This gives you 20 events of service before you start to lose money.


----------

